# Anime or Fictional Character That Fits Your Personality the Best?



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd say out of all of the animes I've seen so far, Katsuragi Keima is the character that is the closest to my personality. I don't hate reality as much as him, but we have common aspects of our personalities. He's an introverted guy who has a huge passion for video games and often finds them much more pleasing than the harsh realities of life. He may come out as unfriendly and grumpy, but he's a good person at heart. We're also similar in appearance. 







Which anime character resembles your personality the most? If you can't think of any just any fictional character will do I suppose.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 5, 2016)

Snorlax.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 5, 2016)

Shulk! Even though I'm a female, his quiet but determined nature and the fact he's so strong willed. I just think he's great and have quite a lot of similarities with him


----------



## Jacob (Feb 5, 2016)

Lucifer


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 5, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Shulk! Even though I'm a female, his quiet but determined nature and the fact he's so strong willed. I just think he's great and have quite a lot of similarities with him



But Shulk's from a videogame. He's not an anime character.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 5, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> But Shulk's from a videogame. He's not an anime character.



I wrote at the bottom fictional if they couldn't think of an anime character. Maybe I'll just add it to the title.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 5, 2016)

Madame Bovary


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 5, 2016)

I barely even watch any anime, but Yu Narukami from Persona 4. Or Jin from the Pet Girl of Sakurasou.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 5, 2016)

my boyfriend says i would be Italy from Hetalia because im so hyper XD


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

Rarity from My Little Pony. Loves fashion, super creative, drama queen, generous. I don't think I've ever related more to a character ever than Rarity. <3


----------



## Peter (Feb 5, 2016)

Umaru


----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2016)

Probably Tomoko Kuriko, we're both crazy and over react at times. We both are extremely socially awkward and spend our time playing video games.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

Izzy from Total Drama


----------



## Llust (Feb 5, 2016)

umaru from the anime himouto! umaru-chan. she's flawless when she's in public; talented, perfect manners, etc. when she gets home, she turns into the complete opposite. ****ty manners, a spoiled brat, no manners, binges on junk food, and you get the picture. she's exactly like me


----------



## santoyo.bay (Feb 5, 2016)

Jane Lane from Daria.


----------



## teshima (Feb 5, 2016)

i kin with ass hamburger (shes my profile pic uwu)


----------



## radioloves (Feb 5, 2016)

Lucky Star's anime character, Izumi Konata. I was told that I was like her cx


----------



## camucamu2016 (Feb 5, 2016)

sadly, fluttershy, except for being shy! I am a loud and proud type of person.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 6, 2016)

This rock from Over the Garden Wall.




And _that's_ a rock fact.


----------



## Hai (Feb 6, 2016)

Honestly, the panda from Shirokuma Cafe


----------



## Hatori (Feb 6, 2016)

Probably Sawako Kuronuma from Kimi ni Todoke :








Oblivious, nervous, and shy








//when classmates think I'm scary:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 6, 2016)

Kyoya Ootori
Stoic, smart, and sadistic. 
Will not hesitate to smack you if woken up.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> Lucky Star's anime character, Izumi Konata. I was told that I was like her cx



ooo i can relate to her really well


----------



## radioloves (Feb 6, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ooo i can relate to her really well



Oh yayaya, does that mean we're similar? xD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

of all the anime characters i know, nagisa from Free! (my all time favorite anime <3) fits my personality the most.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 7, 2016)

niizuma eiji from bakuman fits my personality a lot, although im way more depressed


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 7, 2016)

Probably Cavendish or Ussop from OP


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> Oh yayaya, does that mean we're similar? xD



somewhat i bet


----------



## wassop (Feb 7, 2016)

kiki is pretty similar


----------



## Beardo (Feb 7, 2016)

Marinette/Ladybug from Miraculous Ladybug has a lot of similar qualities to me

That or Stargirl lmao (Young Justice)


----------



## Contessa (Feb 7, 2016)

Veronica from heathers (both the musical and movie)


----------



## boujee (Feb 7, 2016)

Michiko


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 7, 2016)

Hmm
Probably Norway from Hetalia. That really suits my 'in real life' personality. Stoic, boring, and sarcastic. Also will not hesitate to kick obnoxious people's butts.


----------



## riummi (Feb 7, 2016)

me


----------



## Envy (Feb 8, 2016)

Pinkie Pie from MLP FiM has, on occasion, been a remarkably relatable character for me. An example would be the episode "Party of One". She is almost exactly parallel to me in that episode, aside from the detail about when she snaps talking to inanimate objects. I won't do that. lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 12, 2016)

I'd be most like a mix between Twilight Sparkle and Pinkie Pie with a hint of all the rest.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 12, 2016)

I'd be like Ein from Cowboy Bebop. I sleep, beg for food and I am also a dog.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Feb 12, 2016)

I think I'm most like Yamato from Ore Monogatari. Kind to others, loves baking, I'm also petite and a redhead but wait there's more! I was also born premature like she was. I weighted less then her when I was born though...


----------



## Joy (Feb 12, 2016)

Marinette/Ladybug


----------



## sakuracrossing (Feb 12, 2016)

For sure am Umaru. I mean she loves video games and manga. Loves to snack and have a good lazy time. But is super girly at the same time and tries to hide her true interests. 
I never related more to someone.


----------

